

Zuckerberg's Rent-A-Coder profile from 2002 - donohoe
http://www.rentacoder.com/URLSEO/RentACoder/DotNet/SoftwareCoders/ShowBioInfo!aspx/x!Dobbs+Ferry/y!New%20York/lngAuthorId!428890/jonnylee.htm

======
theycallmemorty
I guess it turns out that all of those people who want rentacoders to make
facebook clones really aren't that far off the mark.

------
mbyrne
I just submitted a job request through that site to him, to fix some privacy
bugs in a "large social networking" application thinking that would be funny.
Damn, if he didn't reply back within 30 seconds and tell me to just "Relax,
retire, enjoy your family. It's just a web site. Not worth it."

------
ziadbc
It is kind of interesting how there is some kind of karma in the whole privacy
debate here. All of his info is being aired out in public. So far its been
fairly benign, but it looks like it might get dirty here pretty soon.

------
vaksel
i notice there is no php in that profile

------
pierrefar
How can we be sure 100% it's reallly Mark Zuckerberg's of Facebook fame? I
couldn't see anything definitive in the profile.

~~~
tlrobinson
He's from Dobbs Ferry. He went to Phillips Exeter and Harvard. He graduated
high school in 2002, so the "zberg02" username makes sense. No one has logged
into the account since 2002 so it definitely wasn't faked recently, and it's
unlikely it was faked before he was well known.

Seems likely it's his.

------
zaidf
Wow, I was a top coder on RAC around the same time :) Good times!

That said, the site is a joke for US-based programmers IMO. It worked for me
because I didn't care about the $ amount being a HS freshman who'd just fallen
in love with programming.

~~~
GYf
[quote]Wow, I was a top coder on RAC around the same time :) Good
times![/quote]

zaidf, you miss the days when you would code for free?

vWorker has like 300k workers now. I wonder if it's easier or harder to be a
top coder now, compared to then. The #2 and #3 Top Coders right now are from
the U.S.

------
tbgvi
Kind of off topic, but I'm not a fan of their re-branding. Perhaps there's
some oDesk envy? (Rent a Coder is now vWorker for those that didn't click
through)

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
It's not surprising: a lot of what's happening there isn't coding related.
e.g., I keep getting unsolicited requests to do technical writing.

~~~
GYf
How do you mean, HeyLaughingBoy? Employers send you private bid requests for
technical writing? I think that only happens if you put it in your resume or
if you did a technical writing job for someone. I like that they have more
than a programming category -- for one thing, makes it easy to hire out the
tech writing parts.

------
tommynazareth
I like how he graduated from Harvard in '06 in '02.

~~~
wildmXranat
Hmm, could it be the projected graduation year ?

~~~
GYf
That makes sense to me.

------
mbyrne
Totally lied about graduating from Harvard.

~~~
mbyrne
To those who don't yet associate the mbyrne handle with Bringing The Funny (as
we say in my home country), my above comment was meant as an obvious joke.
Probably not obvious enough. Probably not funny enough, either.

~~~
lanstein
You have 10 karma. The list of those who don't yet make that association is
quite extensive.

~~~
mbyrne
I just gave your comment one point.

